# What brand's your jacket?



## Guest

I was wondering what jackets people wear? I wear a Bonfire. It's warm and has compatability with that bonfire snow pants clip on thing, so i might buy some pants to go with it.


----------



## killclimbz

Sierra Designs waterproof softshell. Nice, trim, no bulk, breathes well but keeps you warm, excellent for backcountry riding the pow pow.


----------



## Guest

I <3 my sepia jacket


----------



## Guest

arcteryx theta. well ventilated+comfy+dry+tight fitting= sweet jackety goodness.


----------



## killclimbz

Those are arc'teryx bibs in your pic to? Sweet bibs!


----------



## Guest

Air Blaster. Its bright, waterproof, and fits perfectly.


----------



## alaric

Sessions. Good gear


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Orage; the last one was a Red Star.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

NFA

(actually not being a brand whore, i am surprised i remembered!)

doe sit matter? as long it is pretty......


----------



## T.J.

depends on conditions...

warmish and spring-like: ripcurl shell, not warm to 120% waterproof
cold: burton ronin something or other
holy shit fucking cold: big heavy columbia titanium series with heavy fleece liner.


----------



## REKER

DC Park jacket. Kept me warm in -15 degree wind. If I did get cold, id just throw on an extra layer. Its probably the sweetest jacket i've ever seen. It has built in glove liners, a built in balacava that pulls from the inside of the back, detachable hood, built in MP3 player pocket, pass holder, etc. Plus, its all black so it goes with any pants you want.

All my buddies try to get me to sell it to them.


----------



## Guest

main jacket is a Ride Cell-10... have a Sessions and a Special Blend jacket if I feel like changing it up and if I want a nice old look on a warm day I may break out the Sims Shirt Jacket


----------



## PaoloSmythe

so which trend is it that you guys all share?

rampant consumerism

or just huge wardrobes?

i have one jacket. the end.

if is cold, put on an extra layer

if it is hot, open a vent or two.

sheesh! i am moving to north amerikee to open a jacket store! you guys have more dosh than sense!


----------



## Slaughterhouse

PaoloSmythe said:


> so which trend is it that you guys all share?
> 
> rampant consumerism
> 
> or just huge wardrobes?
> 
> i have one jacket. the end.
> 
> if is cold, put on an extra layer
> 
> if it is hot, open a vent or two.
> 
> sheesh! i am moving to north amerikee to open a jacket store! you guys have more dosh than sense!


Lol. I only get a new jacket once every two seasons and they are usually surplus sales from prior seasons. I usually only wear my jacket when we dip below -10 Celsius or if I'm heading up the mountains. Anything above that and it is sweaters (like them better than hoodies as they don't cause overheating as much, but on occasion I'll wear a hoodie) or t-shirts.


----------



## Guest

PaoloSmythe said:


> so which trend is it that you guys all share?
> rampant consumerism
> or just huge wardrobes?
> i have one jacket. the end.


definitely rampant consumerism. which leads to huge wardrobes.

as for me, i usually only own 1 of anything at a time. although, i do still have my old convert jacket (that i've sported for the past 10 years) just as a backup in case something happens to my good jacket (betty rides). although, i did manage to get 3 pairs of boots last year, lol. all the same style, too. just in different sizes. it took a bit to figure out which fit best (and you can't really tell till you ride in them). i'm selling one pair (as we speak) and i'll keep the 2nd pair, again for backup. 

but yeah, even if i did have multiple items of things i'd still only wear one of them, whichever became my favorite. that's just how i am, i don't switch up much, lol.


----------



## REKER

You dont even want to know about my sisters boyfriends wardrobe. He has at least 8 different complete suits. Volcom to Oniel. About 5 pairs of boots and 4 or 5 complete boards.

Last year he went to CO for a week and ended up staying for over a month. lol, which is where he bought two of his new boards.

Might be a little excessive to most.....
But then again, he is BOOC!!!!


----------



## Guest

REKER said:


> But then again, he is BOOC!!!!


huh????? is that i miss spelling???:cheeky4:


----------



## REKER

Punkmouse said:


> huh????? is that i miss spelling???:cheeky4:


BOOC = Ballin' Out Of Control

Intarwebz 0wnZ Joo!


----------



## PaoloSmythe

personally, i prefer to exhibit substance over style!:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

it's all about looking good... the better you look the better you ride. It's like putting stickers on your board makes you go faster.. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest

wclumberjack said:


> arcteryx theta. well ventilated+comfy+dry+tight fitting= sweet jackety goodness.


Baller right here. Baller!



Snowolf said:


> Burton Ronin for average weather
> 
> Special Blend waterproof cord with synthetic fur lining for those super cold days.
> 
> Uniform jacket is a Spyder...bright yellow....new uniform was a red Soloman... I liked the spyder best.


I would have said... Hey let's just keep the Spyder! Much better if you ask me. Spyder and Arc'Teryx have stayed true. Hardcore awesome gear. No messing around!


I have a couple(before I get put into the consumerism tag please take in mind I skied for 12 years. Boarding now for 5. I am 23 and stopped growing at 18. So I have some gear for awhile now)

My personal taste for quality and warmth and comfort starts and ends with North Face and Mountain hardwear. I don't want to knock the "boarding" companies but far too many times they seem to consider style first and foremost and then comfort and lastly warmth. Maybe I just haven't found the right stuff but this is just my experience.

Jackets:
North Face Summit Series(Black) - System(Liner and Shell)
North Face Summmit Series Extreme Shell(Yellow/Black)
Mountain Hardwear Exposure II - System(Liner and Shell)


For Pants
North Face Freedom Pants Shell(Orange/Black)
North Face Freedom Pants(Black)
Vans Cargo Pants... I think model name is Mylan(Just bought these for this season. Price was right and they fit great. See how they feel on the slopes)


And yes I do have a 1 piece suit from my old ski days 

North Face Summit Series Extreme(Yellow/Black/Red)


----------



## PaoloSmythe

it is worth noting for my north american cousins, that in eurolandia, SPYDER is the brand for SKIER SNOBS!

you have been warned!


----------



## killclimbz

I gotta go with you on that one paolo. Spyder is too Eurotrash for me...


----------



## PaoloSmythe

Of Course Kc! You Know It Makes Sense!


----------



## Guest

my jacket is black and white and looks like a cow suit.



/back into the box i go


----------



## Guest

hehehehe when ever i see some snowboarder wearing spyder allllll i can think is GAPER


----------



## Guest

Punkmouse said:


> hehehehe when ever i see some snowboarder wearing spyder allllll i can think is GAPER


ehhhh

It is good stuff.

I probably look out of place with north face summit series extreme gear on.

Seems like certain brands are for snowboarders and certain are for skiers and if you wear the other one people look at you weird


----------



## Guest

HAHHAHAHA noooo skiers WISH they had my style hehehhee


----------



## killclimbz

I typically get "snowboard" pants but with the jacket it's often an alpine style, or even a ski style of jacket. Typically by a company like the Northface. In my case Sierra Designs. Spyder is just too spyder for me. Some sort of tacky Euro quality that goes on with that brand I tell ya...


----------



## Guest

what are those overalls called ?

U know like the really old school 1-piece things.




I wanna get one for the sake of looking like a fucking tard on the mountain


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> I typically get "snowboard" pants but with the jacket it's often an alpine style, or even a ski style of jacket. Typically by a company like the Northface. In my case Sierra Designs. Spyder is just too spyder for me. Some sort of tacky Euro quality that goes on with that brand I tell ya...


That is what I have right now 

Just got "snowboard pants" and have only ski jackets.


----------



## Mr. Right

Columbia, convert. Good breathable jacket with a powder skirt inside, pleny of pockets and loops for an ipod cord. 3 seasons now and no tears or wear to speak of.


----------



## lisevolution

well i'm definitely a whore when it comes to this shit...I also have stuff that I've been wearing for like 10yrs now but whatever... My favorite jacket though I rarely wear it these days is one of my Dub Weathergears from like '99 with the wrist gaiter's and the snow camo trim and hood. I have a couple of BonFire's as well as their pants which although they do button connect the gaiter to the pant they buttons wear out and rarely stay connected. I have an old school convert jacket as well that I use for when it gets super cold as it's got a heavy lining that keeps you super warm I also have a Volcom puffy jacket that I use sometimes but my gf bought it for me and I don't really like it since I'm a big guy already and puffy + puffy = marshmallow man! I just copped a foursquare set up on super close out as well as another pair of Volcom pants that are insulated so when it gets cold I can wear less layers and still stay warm. I know I have more but I can't think of them now...


----------



## Guest

lisevolution said:


> puffy + puffy = marshmallow man!


lol, stay puff!


----------



## Dcp584

This year I'm rockin a four square jacket. My DC from liek 4 years ago fell apart.


----------



## lisevolution

N~R~G said:


> lol, stay puff!


Oh, I stay puffin


----------



## Guest

i rode with the 3-in-1 columbia coats before. but this year picked up a *4square Romero* tan grid... 
this jacket is sick.

my pants were falling apart (worked for $20 off ebay)
got 2 pr of *4square gilmore* (black and white)
then got some brown *Session Evos* on SAC


----------



## Mr. Right

Dcp584 said:


> This year I'm rockin a four square jacket. My DC from liek 4 years ago fell apart.


You're like a stylish modern doctor death from Family Guy


----------



## Guest

I just brought a spyder jacket and don't see why people hate on them. I can't wait to use it when it snows.


----------



## Guest

rocking my new steeze soon hehehehe:::::


----------



## killclimbz

Man just change that jacket to yellow and you're the Gordon's Fisherman!


----------



## Guest

hahaha good one gary


----------



## Guest

Hmmm ..
Bonfire 
Nikita - down4good jkt. It's like wearing a duvet! mmmm
Rip Curl - Freebie from my mate at Document snowboard mag! Super waterproof and breathable, awesome jkt!


----------



## Guest

I picked up an ArcTeryx Sidewinder at the end of last season, nothing can stop the waterproof ability of this jacket, full on downpour and not a drop got through.


----------



## Guest

Quiksilver- Todd Richards...


----------



## Guest

analog valve jacket but would like an orage gore-tex.


----------



## Guest

Quicksilver QS Squadron, love it, keeps me warm and dry


----------



## landonk5

DC avalanche jacket for colder days.
Burton element jacket for warmer days.


----------



## Guest

I wear a desert camo Gortex that I got for free from work. It always keeps me dry, and I can layer as much as I want under it. Gotta love the freebees. So far I have 2 regular camo gortex, one reversible desert/regular gortex, and 4 camel pacs. All perks of military deployments to the desert and various other places.


----------



## EverBorN

I wear a spyder jackot for snowboarding, great jackot keeps my dry/warm.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Grennade unbreakable jcket pants, gloves. Mad warm, but now they got this new jacket on twsnow.com, supposed to have like 5oomm waterproof lining.


----------



## Guest

686 has worked out great for me. would definitely buy it again. thinking i'll go with sessions next though.


----------



## Guest

Man.....Call me a rebel, but I cant stand the way half of [us] look when were up on the mountain. Honestly, how baggy do things need to be? I think its stupid. But atleast the skiers get a laugh out of it.


I am going to try and get a Descente jacket this season. My old jacket got stolen (GERRRR). My mom has a Descente that she has been using for like ten years now. They make really good stuff. Pricey, but good.


----------



## Guest

Will someone ban him? Please?


----------



## Guest

If you look at all their other posts, its pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Guest

funny, I'm browsing through ringtones online, they have that song (Soulja Boy) as a ringtone, but someone titled it "soger boy"


----------



## alaric

山バーナー said:


> Man.....Call me a rebel, but I cant stand the way half of [us] look when were up on the mountain. Honestly, how baggy do things need to be? I think its stupid. But atleast the skiers get a laugh out of it.


What sucks for me, is I'm a skinny mother fucker, yet I've got to get Large snowpants. Medium snowpants just don't fit me right, so unfortunatly I look like a "snow-gangster," rich really isn't who I am, but whatever.


----------



## Guest

Snowolf said:


> Yo dawg, nuthin wrong with steezin the snow gangsta homeboy! :laugh:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I like baggy like the 686 Smarty I just got for this season, but like anything you can go too far. I see the park rats with their snowpants down around their knees and I think, "aw, poor kid could not afford his own gear so he`s wearing his dad`s stuff"....:laugh: On the flip side though, at least it only looks silly, not eye burning hideous like those obscene leotard things the ski racers wear.....eeewwww camletoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god, my eyes, my eyes...make it stop!


    *vomit*

Lol Come to korea... when they open the little slalom track and the little mogul track the koreans come out in waves in those its disgusting...

As for my own gear

Some old Winter Issue Military Gortex that got died blood red...

Just bought me some new Sessions for warmer days its a Session Ridgeseries 15/10

Also own a heavy ass spyder jacket that is great for stupidly cold days... little bit of overkill for korea since it never gets below 0 degrees Farenheit or just for Paolo -18ish degrees celcius.

Call me a clothing Whore... all that gear listed has cost less then 200 total...:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Mt. Hood!!! YAY!


.........Damned Mountain. Give us some F*cking snow already.


----------



## Guest

Snowolf said:


> Man I know...it was teasing us today. It dumped a couple of inches and the meadows access road was a slick bastard this morning; I drifted all the way up in my 2WD Ranger barley making it into the lot without chains...solid ice!
> 
> Here is US 26 just dropping off the hill from Govy headed to 35 to go to Meadows this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am about to start sacrificing small animals to the snow gods!!!!:laugh:



2WD Rangers should not be allowed to be driven from November - April. I had one for a long time and that thing could float across the road if we got flurries 6 miles away. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Pssshhhh......Screw small animals. Ive already moved on to cows and horses.

But yeah, its been snowing a bit up at timberline and meadows but raining at govy. 7-Day Forecast for Latitude 45.36N and Longitude -121.69W (Elev. 9164 ft)

^That page is practically my screen saver.


----------



## Guest

Fo sheezy! I'll (hopefully) be there every wedensday night, and one day on the weekend. I'm only 18 though, so unless youve got the hook ups im not so sure if Ill be able to do any drinking, lol. 


Where are you most of the time (when your working)?


----------



## Guest

11-13-2007
Northwest Weather and Avalanche Center
Mt Hood Meadows Ski Area, Oregon

Total snow sensor may read bushes

MM/DD Hour Temp Temp RH RH Wind Wind Wind Hour Total 24 Hr Total
PST F F % % Avg Max Dir Prec. Prec. Snow Snow
6600' 5250' 6600' 5250' 6600' 6600' 6600' 5250' 5250' 5250' 5250'
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
11 12 2200 24 28 97 97 24 43 285 0 0 1 7
11 12 2300 22 27 95 97 25 45 293 .03 .03 2 7
11 13 0 22 26 95 95 27 47 297 .01 .04 2 8
11 13 100 20 25 94 93 22 35 294 0 .04 2 7
11 13 200 21 26 96 95 21 35 292 0 .04 2 8
11 13 300 21 25 95 91 17 34 283 0 .04 2 8
11 13 400 20 25 95 94 20 35 291 0 .04 2 7
11 13 500 20 25 95 91 27 39 295 0 .04 2 7
11 13 600 21 25 95 94 28 41 298 0 .04 2 8
11 13 700 21 26 94 95 27 40 302 .04 .08 2 8
11 13 800 21 25 88 89 28 43 318 .01 .09 2 8
11 13 900 22 26 93 91 13 31 4 0 .09 0 9
11 13 1000 25 29 95 91 3 13 58 0 .09 0 8
11 13 1100 25 29 93 87 3 10 120 0 .09 0 8
11 13 1200 28 30 92 85 0 4 157 0 .09 0 8
11 13 1300 26 30 91 86 1 6 184 0 .09 0 8
11 13 1400 26 29 92 91 2 8 128 0 .09 0 7
11 13 1500 24 28 91 86 3 8 99 0 .09 0 8
11 13 1600 29 27 81 94 2 7 88 0 .09 0 8
11 13 1700 23 26 90 94 1 6 46 0 .09 0 8
11 13 1800 22 24 77 92 2 9 79 0 .09 0 8
11 13 1900 21 22 60 90 6 10 51 0 .09 0 8
11 13 2000 23 22 48 87 8 13 46 0 .09 0 8
11 13 2100 23 22 52 84 4 10 72 0 .09 0 8

.09


11-13-2007
Northwest Weather and Avalanche Center
Timberline Lodge, Oregon

Wind sensors not heating and may rime
Total snow sensor may record bushes in early season

MM/DD Hour Temp RH Wind Wind Wind Wind Hour Total 24 Hr Total
PST F % Min Avg Max Dir Prec. Prec. Snow Snow
6000' 6000" 6000' 6000' 6000' 6000' 6000' 6000' 6000' 6000'
------------------------------------------------------------------------
11 12 2200 27 100 2 12 25 341 .01 .01 2 3
11 12 2300 25 100 2 13 24 344 0 .01 2 3
11 13 0 24 100 4 13 26 348 .01 .02 2 4
11 13 100 24 100 3 10 25 345 0 .02 2 4
11 13 200 24 100 3 10 21 341 0 .02 2 4
11 13 300 24 100 1 9 18 340 0 .02 2 282
11 13 400 24 100 1 8 16 338 0 .02 2 282
11 13 500 23 100 2 10 21 348 .01 .03 2 282
11 13 600 23 100 2 9 17 344 0 .03 2 4
11 13 700 24 100 3 10 19 345 .01 .04 2 4
11 13 800 24 100 3 12 22 352 0 .04 2 4
11 13 900 24 100 2 10 18 352 .01 .05 3 4
11 13 1000 24 100 2 9 16 358 .01 .06 3 5
11 13 1100 26 100 -0 5 12 351 .01 .07 0 5
11 13 1200 27 100 -0 1 6 4 0 .07 -0 4
11 13 1300 26 100 -0 2 6 3 0 .07 0 4
11 13 1400 26 100 -0 0 4 349 0 .07 0 4
11 13 1500 28 100 -0 0 1 241 .01 .08 0 4
11 13 1600 27 100 -0 0 1 156 .01 .09 0 8
11 13 1700 24 100 -0 0 6 140 0 .09 0 9
11 13 1800 23 99 -0 2 7 137 .01 .1 0 9
11 13 1900 22 98 -0 2 11 144 0 .1 0 9
11 13 2000 22 97 -0 3 13 139 0 .1 0 9
11 13 2100 23 96 0 6 16 144 0 .1 0 10

.1


----------



## Guest

This upcoming season will be my first season with a real ski jacket !!!!

The past 5 seasons I have been wearing just a old navy hoodie with absolutly no waterproofing at all, did i mention blue jeans?

yeah, im gonna miss the good old days of coming back to the cabin soaking wet and half hypothermic and placing all the wet cloahts on the heater overrnight for them to dry out for the next day.

Anyways, I got a westbeach summit ski jacket when I went to vancouver over the summer, it was on sale for $90 so I thought what the hell and bought it. It has nifty little features like a dedicated music pocket, ski goggle pocket, pit zips, 10,000 GM breathbility and 10,000 MM waterproof, whatever that is, but comparing it to lower MM breathbility and waterproof, I figured that it would suite me well enough.

I also picked up a $20 pair of ski pants, should do better than blue jeans!

now if I could just get something else besides $20 smith goggles....


----------



## Snowjoe

lukem5 said:


> This upcoming season will be my first season with a real ski jacket !!!!
> 
> The past 5 seasons I have been wearing just a old navy hoodie with absolutly no waterproofing at all, did i mention blue jeans?
> 
> yeah, im gonna miss the good old days of coming back to the cabin soaking wet and half hypothermic and placing all the wet cloahts on the heater overrnight for them to dry out for the next day.
> 
> Anyways, I got a westbeach summit ski jacket when I went to vancouver over the summer, it was on sale for $90 so I thought what the hell and bought it. It has nifty little features like a dedicated music pocket, ski goggle pocket, pit zips, 10,000 GM breathbility and 10,000 MM waterproof, whatever that is, but comparing it to lower MM breathbility and waterproof, I figured that it would suite me well enough.
> 
> I also picked up a $20 pair of ski pants, should do better than blue jeans!
> 
> now if I could just get something else besides $20 smith goggles....


Thank goodness! Everytime someone skis/boards in jeans God kills a kitten.


----------



## Guest

Snowolf said:


> Not a problem...the whole lot of us are drunken rabble rouser...hell a couple of years ago, the entire ski and snowboard school got banned from the Stube....:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Well, when I am teaching, most of the time I am stuck on Buttercup... In my free riding time, the entire mountain and anytime Heather is open, I am back there in Heather and I like to hike the ridge over into Clark canyon. As for night operation, I like the 1,2,3 and 4 bowls and Chunky Swirly down through the tunnel of love under Waterfall is my fav. I also hit Easy rider to hit the Vista pipe quite a bit.


Veyy Niiiice! I have done night riding almost exclusively for the past 5 years, so you are going to have to show me around. This will also be my first season skiing without any of my friends or family, so I am definitely looking for some new riding buddies/friends. 

The problem is, I am a bit of a Skier at heart, and most of the kids my age on snowboards are park rats and skaters who wear their pants around their knees and smoke tons of weed (not to generalize or anything, lol). Im really not down with that, so I get the feeling Im goanna have a hard time finding kids my age to chill with. It would be awesome if I did though, and even more awesome if they had connections on a cabin!


----------



## Guest

*Burton/Special Blend*

gotta Burton Grail Denim and a Special Blend digi camo in white.


----------



## Guest

*jackets*

i just got a special blend jacket and four square pants havent got them yet they were pretty cheap , i cant wait till they get here. how do they rate.


----------



## Guest

I have a bonfire jacket i think its the radiant. all black.


----------



## Guest

alycium component in flare, and the component pants in black. also my first season with an actual jacket. booyah!


----------



## Guest

This is my jacket. (And no, that's not me in the photo, lol!)










Oakley Cohesion, in "White Tiger Camo."

Yes, it's a tad "loud", but I really like it, and you know what? It's an AWESOME jacket. The vents, skirts, countless pockets, lift pass insert in the sleeve, glove inserts, etc. etc. And boy, does it ever keep you warm and dry (15k/25g).I could go on and on. And considering I paid only 85 bucks for it on whiskey militia, I think I did alright.  I wear it with a pair of blue Foursquare Boswell pants.

(I've also got a grey 686 Smarty Strap Jacket and tan 686 Global pants.... got THOSE for dirt cheap, too... I know... I'm a fashionista :laugh


----------



## Guest

Obermeyer Laser Jacket in Cayenne


----------



## Guest

intake said:


> it's all about looking good... the better you look the better you ride. It's like putting stickers on your board makes you go faster.. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:



Honestly I know your kidding here but when I feel that I look baller I ride alot better with alot more style...

Fashion does win contests in some ways


----------



## Guest

My jacket though is the technine split T


----------



## Guest

I rock a variety of sweatshirts while I'm out on the hill. Sometimes I'll throw on a jacket over it if it's a cold day. 2 XL baby.


----------



## Guest

Alycium Paramount Down Parka









Alycium Paramount Vent Cargo Pant - Insulated









Don't let the pictures fool you, the jacket is white and the pants are cream even though they are called white. :\

I also wear a Corona Hoodie on warmer dry days.... and I don't even drink beer!


----------



## Guest

sessions tnt gore-tex










got it on steep and cheap for 120 bucks


----------



## Guest

I saw that there. Pretty nice.


----------



## Minger

American Eagle - havn't gotten around to an actual snowboarding coat, but both of mine do the job well enough (and I've had them since middle school and they still fit me...so thats good too, I think)


----------



## Guest

Minger said:


> American Eagle - havn't gotten around to an actual snowboarding coat, but both of mine do the job well enough (and I've had them since middle school and they still fit me...so thats good too, I think)



Please get something else lol.... I hate most (most! not all) who wear those skin tight AM eagle on the hill... Its fine at school but not snowboarding!


----------



## Guest

I got a DNA jacket, its tough as hell, breathes well, keeps me warm even when im only wearing a t-shirt and no thermals under it, has good thoughtout usuable pockets, well worth its price.


----------



## Guest

686 uzi black. I haven't gotten it yet, so I'm wondering if it's any good? I have 686 smarty pants I really like so I figured I'd stick with a brand I know.


----------



## Guest

i've got alycium pants and jacket and i'm very impressed. they're a smaller name = less people wearing it, solid build and sick features.


----------



## Guest

just ordered an 06' technine tech jacket orig 235, got it for 101. shipped.. .15,000 wp/breath, wrist gaiters, full seam sealed.. microfleece lined... im stoked.


----------



## indoblazin

I just copped me a Special Blend/L-R-G ltd. ed. Centennial jacket which I'm rockin with my old Sessions Zoom pants, my current favorite outfit. My other gear are khaki Sessions Parachutes which are the sickest pants evarr and my first jacket, a black Sessions The Works -- for when I'm feelin ninja like. Also got an Analog Boundary jacket that I'm not crazy about that smells like tires. Anyone else got snowboard/streetwear designer collaboration gear?

Centennial + Zoom:


----------



## PaoloSmythe

i feel like such a skier.

my coat is now a columbia!!!!!!! 

the NFA finally gave up half way up the mountain! no wonder they went belly up as a company. they sucked! who puts YKK zippers all over EXCEPT for the most critical zip? tight wads!


----------



## Guest

I feel for you Paolo. I've been rockin a Columbia jacket for 2 years now. Hopefully I get my 686 gear before I leave for Colorado. It's supposed to arrive Friday, and my flight is Friday evening. Here's to hoping UPS delivers early


----------



## Guest

TNT said:


> I feel for you Paolo. I've been rockin a Columbia jacket for 2 years now. Hopefully I get my 686 gear before I leave for Colorado. It's supposed to arrive Friday, and my flight is Friday evening. Here's to hoping UPS delivers early


prior to ordering my technine jacket, i was riding with a north face uninsulated rain jacket, and a columbia titanium softshell under it, i was super mobile with it, and hope this jacket does the same.


----------



## Guest

I got a licquid jack on black friday for 35$. Best 35$ ever spent


----------



## Guest

I just picked up the Special Blend Control Jacket in Black Micro Check. It was 50% off at Moosejaw, so I couldn't pass it up. It's more of a shell than anything, but it's surprisingly warm. I wore it on Saturday with just a layer of Under Armor Cold Gear underneath and I never got cold. I wouldn't pay full price for it though...


----------



## Guest

Foursquare


----------



## Guest

Props to Alycium here as well, I lurked on s&c and wm and picked up the component jacket and pants, which are 15k all around - got me through my very rough first season for less than $200 and completely dry (ok, dry enough anyway).


----------



## Guest

Mountain Hardware - Outer Shell - deep snow days
North Face - Soft Shell - when not in the deep powder (most of the time)
Burton - Down Jacket - haven't tried it yet, feels comfy though
Hoody - warm days


----------



## Guest

Marker Nova Insulated, $200 shipped, 20k/10g, bone dry this past weekend even though it was sleeting all day.


----------



## Guest

http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Burton/B84AM401_A?$Store08_FS$
Here is mine. Burton-The White Collection. I like it a lot but I don't know how it will do in pow yet.


----------

